# non jeep competes



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

I understand that anything in the jeep family is the forum favorite but since joining P&S you guys have gotten me addicted to taking my 03 expedition on the sand and she is a beast never a problem. Can you guys give me your top other than jeep 4x4's for the beach


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I wouldn't say its the forum favorite, but rather, it's just that we are the loudest.  

And it gives us another reason to get together and drink beer. :beer: 
You know, "It's a Jeep Thing, You W...."  
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Some folks just don't have to YAP about their rides.....*

Jeep thing, been there done that. Now it's Yoda all the way! My sister has a sticker on her jeep that says it all.










*ROFLMAO*    .....Hat


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*beer hauler*

and dont forget the expo has 108.2 cubic feet of beer hauling space:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :--|


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*What are they in your signature?*

Gas pumps and fuel injectors?

Honestly never seen an F-150 stuck on the beach. After my Rubicon and XJ that would be my pick.

Oh and there's an exhaustive thread on Jeep gas mileage over on Jeepsunlimited.com


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> Jeep thing, been there done that. Now it's Yoda all the way! My sister has a sticker on her jeep that says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Clyde, how's it going bud? Been a while. You gonna make it up for the sissy fish run in a few months?



Didn't know you like stickers... here's a few for ya':





...........
































And last but not least:

















*ROFLMAO*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya'll kids keep playen with your toys and keep remembering who ya call when ya need something hauled, towed and driven over 
F250-Super Duty-Diesel


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Its OK, everybody starts off light. Then a little light bulb goes off "What if I had enough cargo space to put in a bed AND carry all my STUFF!
Now THATS ONE SURF FISHING SUBURBON!!
Of course now I'm dream'n about a tall 4x4 VAN!
By the way Shooter, thats one good looking beach crawler you've got there.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Shooter, I used to have a F250 crew cab years ago and loved it. Not a 4x4 but a beater farm truck. It was a beast and I worked it to death, literally. 

You called my Jeep a "toy". You hit the nail on the head. That's "exactly" what it is. It's sole purpose in life is to support my play time... fishing, pulling the crab boat, hauling the yaks and bikes, etc. Can't really think of anything "useful" to do with it, other than maybe using it to go to get beer in a snowstorm.  

Having more room? Sure, that would be great, but I've learned that the more room I have, the more [email protected] I take.  
.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

BLUESMAN said:


> Honestly never seen an F-150 stuck on the beach. After my Rubicon and XJ that would be my pick.


I have, not hard to do......Actually watched another F150 get stuck trying to pull the first one out.....a JEEP pulled out the second f150 to get stuck, and no one could dig out the first F150 because at this point the Tide was coming in and the holes were filling up as quick as they could be dug....well that was until I showed up with the 2005 2500 Heavy Duty Ram.....That Hemi Made light work of the F150 with his tires almost completely buried in wet sand


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I have driven all kinds on the sand. My CJ7 V8 was the best I had until I bought my new Tacoma in May. I have to say it's so close to my Jeep in the sand it's a toss up.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I used to have a 74 Bronco..best thing i ever owned on the beach. I've had an Explorer sport for the last 6 years...and I have never stuck it. I think anything with four wheel drive is capable of handling the beach. If the driver is capable of driving it on the beach..and that's another debate...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Tacoma*

Tacoma.....why?

Wrangler- too top heavy
Cherokee- Cant put no chit in the bed of the truck if you aint got one
Shooters Bus- too tall and too wide and not all the places I go even clear my mirrors, much less a school bus
All others- Because Im not made of money, not made of time and cant afford to fix vehichles continuously 

I dont pull tractors or anything heavy so I dont need a big truck anyway


Thats why


----------



## jeep2obx (Jul 10, 2006)

*bad as jeep*

anydody who does not drive a jeep should be nice to jeep people specialy the big daddys with the winches on thefront like mine who pull out those mean ford and chevy trucks wont even start with the stuck suv people.just remember best 3 to buy are a jeep wrangler ditto an ditto,its a jeep thing you wouldnt understand:beer: :beer: :beer: :--|


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

My Yukon, is great on the sand, road and mud. Plenty of room for all my gear and my friends gear. Plus I can put a jeep in the back or on top if I need another toy for running to the store or getting bait


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*My rides*

I had a Dakota for 4 1/2 years that did great all over the OBX. It turned 100 in November and I found a guy that wanted it, so now he's got it. I bought a '06 Tacoma 4-door, long bed 4wd to replace the Dak. It does great on the beach as well. Maiden voyage was over New Years to the point, Ramp 34 and Oregon Inlet. All I need is a little wider tire and I'll be satisfied. Plenty of power, great ride on and off road, and not bad on gas either!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Had a lot*

I've had a lot of fishin rigs. Recently had a Cherokee and loved it. Very nimble and don't think I could have stuck it on the beach on a bet. Motor got tired and I started looking for something else. I found a Suburban and am delighted. It has posi traction axles and 3.73 gears and goes really well. I haven't figured out how to fill it up with gear yet, but I'm trying. At first I was afraid of its size and was sure I would have to be extra careful not to get stuck, but that fear was soon laid to rest. It ain't as nimble as the Cherokee, but I really think it would not let me down in bad sand. Did I say it is HUGE and holds more stuff then you can imagine. I can put a cot in it and not even miss the space. 

Bill


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

*lipyanker*

Just run what you have. I used to drive a suburban; and our family decided we needed more room, for those undesireable days; a potty break or a place to make a bite to eat, or stretch out, etc... Basically we all wanted morew while we were on the beach. Now it is a F-350 crew-cab, diesel with 35" tires and a truck camper. Once you start spending time on the beach, you will see just about any vehicle that has 4wd. Whatever suits you and your family is what you should drive. pelican man.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the input folks, and Pelicanman ;nicely said


----------

